# What type of Serra's are these?



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

View attachment 106627

View attachment 106628


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Anyone??????


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i remember 2 years ago ash was selling those as strawberry banana spilos.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

the first one is a rhom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

1. 100% rhom

2. medinai


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=15791&hl=

that is the link to ash's sale post from oct 2003. i didnt think medinai had red eyes?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Paul said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=15791&hl=
> 
> that is the link to ash's sale post from oct 2003. i didnt think medinai had red eyes?


its the closest looking fish on the profile page minus the red eyes part, could be something else


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That rhom is one of my fav's on this site.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

1st pic is an adult rhom.... 2nd pic looks like a sub adult rhom or sanchezi.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

1st pic) jet black rhom

2nd pic) ash sold as a strawberry "gold" spilo


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

first one 100% is a rhom second one looks like a sanchezi or medinai to young to tell


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

That second one has characterisitcs of a mac/sanchezi (or spilo/sanchezi) hybrid because of the red eye and terminal tail band (can't tell for sure if there is a hyaline edge). I'm not proposing it is a hybrid, just making an observation.

If the eye was clear, I'd say medinai.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe the second one is a spilo.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Are those your fish, or just ones you found pics of... cause Id love to get one of those spilos that Ash was sellin a while back.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

that spilo pic is not his, it is ash's.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

anyone here buy any of those spilo's from ash that may have a pic does anyone know?


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

rhom and red maculatus

greetz


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm not sure that is a "red" maculatus. I'll have more on this in the next few months with additional photos to follow up. So for now, no further comment from me on the "strawberry banana".


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> anyone here buy any of those spilo's from ash that may have a pic does anyone know?


i remember 'o snap its eric' bought one and i found where he posted a thread with the pics but because of various server switches and stuff like that over the past 3 years it is no longer available.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Paul said:


> anyone here buy any of those spilo's from ash that may have a pic does anyone know?


i remember 'o snap its eric' bought one and i found where he posted a thread with the pics but because of various server switches and stuff like that over the past 3 years it is no longer available.
[/quote]

man that sucks. he still around?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> man that sucks. he still around?


Unfortunatly he would only keep fish for a few weeks before he sold them...so I dont know what he could add about the fish.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> man that sucks. he still around?


Unfortunatly he would only keep fish for a few weeks before he sold them...so I dont know what he could add about the fish.
[/quote]

wonder if he took any pics while it was in his possession


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

he did. but you cant view them anymore. some broken link comes up saying the page cannot be found. not suprising since it was posted 3 years ago.


----------

